# Flip-top Planer Stand



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm looking to build a stand like a few of them I have seen on here. Is the Wood Magazine's version the best one to get plans from? Still too new to just look at it and say….thats all that needs to be done, or is there a better version somewhere else?

I plan on having the planer on one side and either a drill or other small item on the other.

thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a good one

http://www.wordsnwood.com/2007/p.fliptop/


----------



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Good timing! I'm thinking about making one of these. Thanks for starting this and the info so far.


----------



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

Any other ideas?


----------



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

no one else?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am thinking on building something similar and found these plans:

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb297-homeshop01.html

This article has instructions, materials list, and cutting diagram (assuming that your planer is same size as in article).


----------



## yee (Feb 5, 2014)

I am new to Lumberjocks and just staring on my adventure in woodworking. Spending a little time wondering around the internet I have found this web form one of the best. I would like to thank all you for sharing your thoughts. I am in the process of getting my shop together and looking for a stand to place my planer and sander on. I came across the Flip Top Tool Stand that looks rather nice and simple to build for a beginner. My quesiton is can I get a copy of the plans and if so how do I go about getting them.

Wally


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

This is one of those projects that renders itself to mocking up your own plans very easily. Height being the one that usually gets changed the most as we all end up with different out feed tables (table saw, work bench, dedicated tables, etc…). I think the other modification that many make is the pivot assembly. I used a steel rod, nuts for rod support, and bearings in my design.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a Sketchup drawing for a cart similar to this. Whether we made that drawing then built the cart or found it online I cannot remember but we do use that cart in the shop.

The link to download it is below. I don't have access to my Dropbox account at the moment so hopefully sendspace is reputable.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hp5t9b


----------

